# Military Combat Camera -  Good Start



## thrillhou (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello all!  

First post to the forum here. I'm a 5yr vet getting ready to pick a new occupational specialty in the US Air Force.  One of my top two choices, for a multitude of reasons, is as a still photographer which will be in a combat photography unit in southern California. I'm particularly interested in this, as an outsider to the industry, due to to my keen interest in becoming a professional photographer, specializing in fashion/editorial-fashion photography.

I understand that in any, especially artistic, profession, your resume is only one factor in your success. But I can only imagine a stint as a combat photographer would gain me not only a somewhat unique perspective and experience but also some weight professionally. 

 I'd love to hear feedback from anyone with industry knowledge/experience! Thanks, all!


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 28, 2013)

Hmmmmm.

First, retired Navy here; appreciate your service.

I would caution you against assuming that your OS will gain you "professional weight". The only place it's going to do that is among other combat photographers. 

The only thing which will gain you professional anything is your work. I'm a pretty good concert photographer, and my resume there is strong. I've yet to impress too many wedding photographers with that fact, though, nor have I gotten work shooting, say, portraits because of it. 

Editorial-Fashion? I can't imagine how being a combat photographer would be of any greater (or, admittedly, less) help than being any other kind of photographer.

If you want "professional weight", let your photographs do the talking...


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Dec 29, 2013)

I would ask this young lady. 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...8204-q-what-s-like-military-photographer.html


----------



## thrillhou (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for the responses! I can see how the world of combat photography being so removed from fashion/editorial/portriait photography could proove to not do much professionally. Especially in a world I could see being highly nepotistic. As far as their connections, again as a layperson, I could also powerful, candid nature of both could be a similarity. Fashion photoraphy is a sexualized art, war is often compared eroticism curiously enough ( that statement obviously not an attempt to de-escalate war's  brutality). So in that sense a I suppose combat photography would, at the very least, give you a chance at gaining general experience and possibly gaining a diverse portfolio.

 Thanks for the link to the marine photographer!  Ill definitely try and pick her brain a bit!


----------



## dubiousone (Dec 29, 2013)

Army Veteran here, thank you for your service!

The military and the world of fashion photography are so far apart that you might feel like you went to Mars...

Military photography is a bit different from that world but the principles are the same. Not all of the work in a photo unit would be combat; I would imagine there would be ample opportunity for other types, press shoots and the like. Something else to consider when you ETS, photo journalism.


----------



## thrillhou (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks! I can only imagine the differences. Especially when it comes to the focus of the work. I see combat photography as a way to  experience the most out of a military career as well as a way to gain experience in both photography as well as other valuable skills that one could fall back on to in the event it doesnt pan out.


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 30, 2013)

thrillhou said:


> I see combat photography as a way to  experience the most out of a military career...



If you actually see combat, sure. Unfortunately, that likelihood has increased over the last several years. Bear in mind that we've lost an exponential number of troops over the last five years that we did in the previous eight, and the enemy doesn't care if you're shooting with a gun or a camera.

And, as a combat vet, I'll say this: Be careful what you wish for. I would think that a "combat photographer" who never sees combat has a lot to be thankful for, and could still call his or her career successful...


----------



## gsgary (Dec 30, 2013)

Wouldn't the US Air Force supply the camera ? or is it to take with you to get shots ? if latter personally i would take my Leica M4 and would get a Leica X Vario or ME


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 30, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Wouldn't the US Air Force supply the camera ?



They probably do, but I don't really see how that comes into play...


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 30, 2013)

First, I'm quite surprised that there is combat in Southern California. 

I suggest that you use your training - and the equipment conveniently supplied by Uncle to get real good at some aspect of photography that you like.
If you want to earn money in photography, wedding and portrait is the easiest field to enter but hugely crowded and that depresses wages.
Photojournalism is shrinking fast; it may be gone by lunch.
Fashion is high pay - if you live in a biiiig city, get an in and make it to the top.

If you are going to be tdy training at DINFOS, Ft Meade, keep in touch and I'll take you to lunch.


I was in Vietnam as a non-combatant, saw lots of gunfire,etc. but this is the only combat photo I ever took.



> this was taken in 1967 with Pentax Spotmatic and tri-x, developed in whatever was in the brown bottle. I have no idea what the shutter speed or aperture was.
> 
> I was out in my jeep doing MedCap on civilians when I inadvertently (believe me) ended up in the very middle of a helicopter assault and a fierce firefight. Only dared to take this one and then hid my head until tanks and more troops came up and the area was secured.
> 
> Negative long gone, just this one battered print remains.


----------



## thrillhou (Dec 30, 2013)

That's an amazing photo!  I'm extremely grateful for all of the input.  I'm currently in the security forces community, the potential to see combat has existed for me my whole career thus far and has always been a sobering possibility, but certainly an accepted one as it  should be for any volunteer member if the military. I thank you all, greatly, for your service.

 I also should have specified further; I'd be in the reserve comcam squadron at March AFB.  Being a reserve squadron I suppose could increase the likelihood for seeing combat, as reservists make up a large portion of deployed personnel.  Career wise, I see it as a fantastic opportunity to  simultaneously pursue a military career and also be free enough to pursue private work. Especially due to proximity to LA and the other southern California modeling agencies and fashion designers.  But again, I'm just speculating! 

 Also, thanks for the generous offer! I'm fairly certain all branches attend Ft. Meade schoolhouse. Ill be  sure to. I'm originally from the DC area so I'll be excited to be back!


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 30, 2013)

I look forward to it.
There is a Chinese restaurant just off post that has amazing food.


----------



## JoeW (Jan 3, 2014)

First, thanks for serving.

I can't speak to the requirements/expectations for getting into a Combat Camera type unit.  Besides the thread provided below, I suggest you also check out Stacy Pearsall's website and her book "Photojournalist Field Guide."  It's superb and covers what it's like to be in a Combat Camera unit (including getting fitted for body armor, ethical issues, managing equipment, travel demands...from soup to nuts).

Last of all, it's been my experience that most civilians have no connection with the US military and don't have a clue as to what folks in uniform are doing.  I had a good friend who when he first mustered out of the Corp (as a Major, former AC and commander of a helicopter unit and then commander of a press affairs unit) was asked in his first civilian job interview if he had any "leadership experience."  Duh.  You should assume that unless you're dealing with someone who has military connections/background that you'll be a fish out of water to them--they won't have a clue as to what you did or who you are b/c of your military experience.  Stuff that is obvious to you will be invisible to them.  The only exceptions I can see is that the portfolio you generate in a combat camera-type unit would make connections with photojournalism jobs (b/c you're shooting events in real time be they shooting wars or units returning from deployment) or corporate communications and PR (b/c you're shooting staged events like promotion ceremonies).  But for fashion...not so much.  Not b/c you won't learn some things that would apply.  But b/c civilians have enough trouble connecting to the military experience as it is and your MOS might build technical and posing skills but it won't be obviously fashion-related so almost all civilians won't see the connection.




thrillhou said:


> Hello all!
> 
> First post to the forum here. I'm a 5yr vet getting ready to pick a new occupational specialty in the US Air Force.  One of my top two choices, for a multitude of reasons, is as a still photographer which will be in a combat photography unit in southern California. I'm particularly interested in this, as an outsider to the industry, due to to my keen interest in becoming a professional photographer, specializing in fashion/editorial-fashion photography.
> 
> ...


----------

